# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  المدينة الإعلامية أول شركة بالعالم العربي مملوكة بالكامل للقطاع الخاص ومعفاة من الضرا

## ادارة المنتدى

قال مدير عام شركة المدينة الإعلامية الأردنية المهندس راضي الخص إن المدينة الإعلامية تأسست عام 2001 برأسمال قدره 10 ملايين دينار كنواة لمشروع المنطقة الإعلامية الحرة التي تم الإتفاق على انشائها بين الحكومة وشركة دلة للانتاج الإعلامي.  وأضاف الخص في مقابلة مع وكالة الأنباء الأردنية (بترا) ان الشركة تعمل في الأردن بموجب قانون المناطق الحرة الخاصة وهي أول شركة إعلامية في العالم العربي مملوكة بالكامل للقطاع الخاص ومعفاة من ضرائب الشركات.  وأشار إلى أنه وحتى عام 2001 كانت حقوق البث الإذاعي والتلفزيون الأرضي والفضائي محصورة بمؤسسة الإذاعة والتلفزيون ومؤسسة الإتصالات، مشيرا الى انه لذلك تم توقيع اتفاقية خاصة بين شركة دلة للانتاج الإعلامي والحكومة لتنظيم العمل في الشركة تم بموجبها منح الشركة رخصة بث اذاعي وتلفزيوني على حزم (سي كيو كا) على ان تلتزم الشركة بثوابت ميثاق الإعلام العربي.  وبين انه وفي العام 2001 صدر قانون الإعلام المرئي والمسموع والذي تم بموجبه انشاء هيئة المرئي والمسموع والتي اصبحت مسؤولة عن تنظيم البث الإذاعي والتلفزيوني في الأردن واصبح على جميع القنوات التي تبث من المدينة الحصول على رخصة البث والتي يمكن الحصول عليها خلال فترة لا تتجاوز اسبوعا.  وأوضح أن المدينة الإعلامية التي تقع على أرض مساحتها 40 الف متر مربع توفر خدمات إعلامية منها بث الأشرطة للقنوات الفضاية (بلاي اوت) والبث وإعادة البث إلى الأقمار العربية والأوروبية والاسيوية وبث البرامج والقنوات التلفزيونية من وإلى أوروبا عبر الكوابل الضوئية والإنتاج التلفزيوني للمسلسلات الدرامية والحوارية والإخبارية، اضافة الى التدريب الإذاعي والتلفزيوني.  وأشار إلى انه وفي مجال بث الأشرطة للقنوات الفضائية فإن الشركة توفر للمستثمر الراغب في بث قناته عبر الأقمار بالتعاون مع المؤسسات الحكومية في الاردن رخصة ممارسة للنشاط الاستثماري من مؤسسة المناطق الحرة وبذلك يحصل المستثمر على جميع الإعفاءات الجمركية والضرائب وحق استئجار المكاتب او اقامة الاستوديوهات داخل حدود شركة المدينة الاعلامية ورخصة بث من هيئة الاعلام المرئي والمسموع.  وأكد أن خدمة البث التي تقدم حاليا لحوالي 50 قناة تلفزيونية تبث من خلال افضل التقنيات الفنية والهندسية المعمول بها عالمياً عبر نظام حديث لأرشفة برامج القنوات التلفزيونية ونظام حاسوبي للملفات المعلوماتية تصل سعته لحوالي 200 الف ساعة تلفزيونية والعمل جارٍٍٍ لتوسعته ليصل الى حوالي مليون ساعة تلفزيونية.  وقال إن هذا النظام يستطيع بث 90 قناة تلفزيونية منها 48 تعمل حسب اتفاقية مشاركة مع المؤسسة العربية الفضائية للاتصالات (عربسات) و32 قناة تلفزيونية لشبكة راديو وتلفزيون العرب، مشيراً إلى أن القنوات التي يعاد بثها من المدينة او يتم استلامها عبر شبكة الانترنت او شبكة الكوابل الضوئية معفاة من رخصة البث أو أي رسوم حكومية.  وأوضح انه ونظراً لموقع الأردن الجغرافي المتوسط بين قارات آسيا وأوروبا وإمكانية البث إلى الأقمار الأوروبية والاسيوية فقد تم انشاء عدد من المحطات الأرضية للاستقبال والإرسال إلى الأقمار العربية والأوربية والاسيوية.  واضاف انه تم في العام 2009 الاستثمار بثمانية عشر نظاما لاجهزة ضغط الصورة يبث من خلالها 210 قنوات منها 50 قناة (بلاي اوت) واعادة بث 20 قناة تلفزيونية تبث الى المدينة الاعلامية عبر الانترنت و140 قناة يتم اعادة بثها للاقمار العربية والاسيوية والاروربية، اضافة الى البث الى ومن اوروبا عبر الكوابل.  وأشار الى انه تم كذلك ربط المدينة الاعلامية بشبكة الكوابل الضوئية غلوبل كاست التي تربط اوروبا والولايات المتحدة والمدينة الاعلامية وتوفر هذه الشبكة امكانية بث البرامج او القنوات التلفزيونية الى الولايات المتحدة ليعاد بثها في الولايات المتحدة على الاقمار المحلية التي تغطي الولايات المتحدة واميركا الجنوبية.  وقال ان لمدينة توفر ستوديوهين للانتاج التلفزيوني بمساحة 600 متر مربع خاصين بالمسلسلات التلفزيونية والبرامج الجماهيرية وستوديو خاص بالمقابلات والبرامج الاخبارية مساحته 70 مترا مربعا بالاضافة الى البرامج اليومية لقنوات راديو وتلفزيون العرب.  وأشار الى انه تم تنفيذ 250 ساعة دراما لصالح شركة دلة للانتاج الاعلامي وتنفيذ عدة افلام وثائقية والحلقات الخاصة بمسلسل طاش ما طاش في الاردن بالاضافة الى تقديم الخدمات الفنية لوكالات الاخبار العالمية ومحطات التلفزة.  وبين ان الشركة تضم مئات الموظفين من مهندسين وفنيين تم تعينهم مباشرة بعد تخرجهم من الجامعات بعد تدريبهم لمدة ثلاثة اشهر في المدينة الاعلامية، وتم كذلك انشاء مركز متخصص للتدريب التلفزيوني في مجالات التصوير والمونتاج والإضاءة والصوت والمذيعين حيث تعقد هذه الدورات مرة كل ثلاثة اشهر.  وحول النظرة المستقبلية للشركة قال انها تتمثل في تصميم عدد من الاستديوهات عالية الجودة بمساحات مختلفة لتخدم مختلف القنوات الفضائية والتوسع في بناء محطات ارضية جديدة للتعامل مع الاقمار الجديدة.   بترا

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

